# Coral Platy



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Anybody own any of these cute little buggers? I cant seem to find any info on them. The LFS called them Coral Platys but they are dwarf, ie half the size of reg platies and they are more compact. Does anyone know the scientific name? and if there are different color variations?


----------



## BlueAmbist (Feb 1, 2005)

Not sure what you are exactly talking about,but "coral platys" are usually referred to in alot of places as "blue coral platys" they are just a color variant of the species Xiphophorus maculatus..which is just the regular platy.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

they are red and are half the size of normal platys. they look to be dwarfed as they have a stouter body. you could almost call them a balloon platy


----------

